# Coondoo Creek, near Tincan Bay QLD



## Yakcoosa (Jan 18, 2012)

Has anyone heard that this creek is out of bounds for fishing? Apparently it's a Mary Cod fishery and is completely no fish. I can't seem to find this advice on the DPI website under closed waterways, fresh or tidal. So I'd like to know if anyone knows the real deal. I emailed the DPI to suss it out anyways. It looks like an amazing place to fish and I drive past it about once a month drooling. Otherwise I'm going to have a crack at Tinana creek, I know there is a small portion of this creek out of bounds, that I did find. There would be amazing bass up these creeks!


----------



## Yakcoosa (Jan 18, 2012)

If anyone's interested, I got a reply from DPI, no closure on this creek from them but told to check with forestry to see if they have a closure. Awaiting their reply. Maybe this joker on sweet water fishing website doesn't know what he's on about and is protecting his awesome fishing spot.


----------



## Cresta57 (Oct 30, 2011)

I've often thought of giving it a try as I drive by on my way to Tin Can or Tinnenbar. Tinana is excellent I've fished it quite a bit around the weir & there are plenty of 40cm Bass to be had. I usually cut through Bauple forest on my way to Kaurie Creek & there's a nice spot in the middle of the forestry easy launch into a deep pool.


----------



## Yakcoosa (Jan 18, 2012)

Ok some more news on this creek. Might be of interest Australia wide as its probably not an isolated issue.

So the deal is, there is a sign that says no fishing, the sign is managed by the Park and Wildlife area of whatever dept. they are now in, so it's not a fisheries matter at all. The Forestry Act states that they can erect a sign on state land saying you can't do so and so. I thought surely that's a stretch. So a little more digging, turns out that a definition in the Act refers to forestry products, this definition goes on to talk about plants, blah blah and fish. So in my mind they can't say no fishing, it would have to reflect the wording in the act, saying no removal of forestry products... But I'm not picking now.

Part 1 of the problem is the lady says what do you do when you fish, you sit on the bank, that bank is under the control of the state, fair enough I said. What about if one was fishing from a kayak or boat. Well she was a little stumped and informed me it would come under the marine parks... Well no it doesn't I checked it out. But I did conclude the waterways are crown land also so they can control it either way as it is like crown land running through crown land.

Part 2 is, if the sign was removed and average joe fishes this creek and is pinned by a ranger, there is nothing to be pinned against as there is nothing in the Act or written anywhere about that particular area, it all hinges on the sign as there is no other literature about it. Quite funny really.

So yeah, no fishing while a sign is there. But it is a Mary River Cod fishery so please don't fish it any way, there are heaps of other creeks around there. It's a lot of work trying to find out what you can and can't do these days.

I wonder if there are any similar anomalies like this, where fishing is protected under forestry folk?


----------



## Pills (Oct 10, 2009)

Coondoo Creek has one of the few remaining populations of wild Mary River Cod, therefore it is closed to fishing of any sort. If you are caught fishing there expect a heavy fine. The locals there apparently keep a watchful eye on the creek and are quick to report to the authorities if they see someone there.


----------



## Cresta57 (Oct 30, 2011)

Pills said:


> Coondoo Creek has one of the few remaining populations of wild Mary River Cod, therefore it is closed to fishing of any sort. If you are caught fishing there expect a heavy fine. The locals there apparently keep a watchful eye on the creek and are quick to report to the authorities if they see someone there.


Not all of Coondoo creek is closed to recreational fishing. Two Key areas are closed they are the areas around the road bridges, i.e the easy accessible areas. 
There's a heap of info on the DPI site, the link is here: http://www.environment.gov.au/biodivers ... ation.html

section 2.2.1 will give you the full run down on Coondoo.


----------

